# المحبه هى اساس الحياه السعيده



## happy angel (21 فبراير 2009)

*المحبه هى اساس السعاده وهى المصدر الاساسى والعمود الفقرى الذى تقوم عليه الاسره والمجتمع كاكل. السعاده الحقيقه تكمن فى معنى المحبه والحب . اذا توفرت المحبه وتوجدت السعاده واختفت المشاكل. والمحبه التى نتحدث عنها ليست كلمه وانما فعل . الحب عمل فعل بذل تضحيه انكار الذات تفضيل الاخر عنى .
اين اجدك يامحبه افتقدك كثيرا احتاج اليك لتضمينى بين جوانح حبك .
احبك كلمه صغيره لكنها تحمل معانى كثيره . من اجل محبتى ليك سوف اغفر واسامح واحتمل هفوات وأخطاء كثيره. سوف اترك كل شىء من أجل محبتك . من محبتى لك احافظ على مشاعرك ولااجرح باى شكل . 
والمحبه تبنى الاسره وتكون لها حصن منيع من سهام ابليس.
الاسره السعيده هى التى تكون جذورها المحبه .المحبه التى لاتفرق بين البنت والولد فى المعامله. *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا ملاكنا الجميل

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل اووووى يا هابى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع يا هابى 

شكرااااااااااااا ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميلجداااااااااا يا هابى

شكرااااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> شكرا ملاكنا الجميل
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووى يا هابى
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع يا هابى
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميلجداااااااااا يا هابى
> 
> شكرااااااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتتيييير على الموضوع الجميل


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2009)

المحبه مطلوبه

حب الأسره ’ والعمل ’ والأصدقاء ’ ووالحياه

وأحلى محبه :: هى محبه الرب لنا على عود الصليب ’ فلولا المحبه ماكان الفداء

شكرا موضوع رااااائع جدا
الرب يبارككم​


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> ميرسى كتتيييير على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> المحبه مطلوبه
> 
> حب الأسره ’ والعمل ’ والأصدقاء ’ ووالحياه
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مايو 2009)




----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


>


----------

